# Help with ID



## SwtBlu (Jun 25, 2020)

Just getting back into the hobby and my husband thought he would be sweet and brought this guy home for me. When I asked him what it was he said it's an African Cichlid. So yeah, any help is appreciated! 
~Blu


----------

